# Poorboys



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I got 3 new bottles of SSR this week 3 , 2.5 and 2 along with some other stuff ready for the clean up of the other halfs X5. 
Thanks for the quick delivery :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

As always its a pleasure mate! Glad your making use of the DW discount!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh yere the 10% makes all the difference cheers matey :thumb: :thumb: 
now just got to start :buffer: :car:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Would ssr3 be too severe for vw paint. Can't decide between 2.5 and 3, is there much difference. Can you use 3 with a pc I know it says in places rotary use only. I think 2.5 should do but any advice gratefully received.
Sorry to take over thread.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

2.5 should be ok but as you know vw paint is hard .. the ssr 3 feels real gritty when you rub it in your fingers and it is more designed for rotary but i have seen Andyc use it to great effect .


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have used SSR3 and a Burgandy Megs pas with success on a Range Rover Vogue!! 

I used it with a PC so I will see if I can find the pics....

But you need to follow it up with 2.5 really...


----------

